# swimbladder - remedies?



## Tillycat (Feb 28, 2006)

guys please help. my goldfish has had severe swim bladder for the last week, and its gotten to the point where he cant even get a way from the surface of the water. ive tried changing from dried foods to live frozen food, and a lot of people mentioned abotu finely chopped peas , apparentely it purges thier system. ive moved him to a smaller shallow bowl, so he can at least try n bob down a bit to get the food. but i looked this morning, and the part of hid body that is bloated, and more boyant , is looking 'grazed' almost. i dont know wether this is because of his scales going dry from that part of his body being out of the water.. but im so scared ill lose him.

i did post about this before, but no-one replied. i went to the local aquarium, and ive done the whole feeding process that they suggested, bu what else can i do.......

he's eating ok. but he looks like he's dead half the time, [art from the odd bobbing down to eat.

what can i do!!!!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depending on how severe and how long your fish has had it there are a couple of options...........

1. Adding epsom salt : This is a good method
2. Quit feeding : If the fish's problem is caused by overfeeding


----------



## Tillycat (Feb 28, 2006)

he seems to have been bleeding over night, this isnt looking good. it looks like the scales that have been outside of the water have been bleeding underneath. i dont know wether he's had a rupture or something.... im guna call the aquarium... any advice please! is this more than swimbladder?????


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be many things, ulcers, bacterial infection, physical damage. We will need more info about the fish, setup , length of disease, tank parameters.


----------

